# Die skurrilsten Amazon-Produkte und schräge Kundenrezensionen: Zensurbrille oder Luxuswerkzeug für 25.500 Euro gefällig? [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Oktober 2011)

*Die skurrilsten Amazon-Produkte und schräge Kundenrezensionen: Zensurbrille oder Luxuswerkzeug für 25.500 Euro gefällig? [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Die skurrilsten Amazon-Produkte und schräge Kundenrezensionen: Zensurbrille oder Luxuswerkzeug für 25.500 Euro gefällig? [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Die skurrilsten Amazon-Produkte und schräge Kundenrezensionen: Zensurbrille oder Luxuswerkzeug für 25.500 Euro gefällig? [Anzeige]


----------



## Dolomedes (23. Oktober 2011)

*Die skurrilsten Amazon-Produkte und schräge Kundenrezensionen: Zensurbrille oder Luxuswerkzeug für 25.500 Euro gefällig? [Anzeige]*

Geiler Shice  ^^


----------



## ReaCT (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die skurrilsten Amazon-Produkte und schräge Kundenrezensionen: Zensurbrille oder Luxuswerkzeug für 25.500 Euro gefällig? [Anzeige]*

Habt ihr das con CB geklaut? Einige Kunden dieses Vergleichs haben sich nämlich aufgrund jenen Berichts angeschrieben?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die skurrilsten Amazon-Produkte und schräge Kundenrezensionen: Zensurbrille oder Luxuswerkzeug für 25.500 Euro gefällig? [Anzeige]*

Sehr geil, leider findet man da meistens nur absolut dämliche Bewertungen...


----------



## turbosnake (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die skurrilsten Amazon-Produkte und schräge Kundenrezensionen: Zensurbrille oder Luxuswerkzeug für 25.500 Euro gefällig? [Anzeige]*

Ich frage mich was ander Versand der CNC-Fräsmaschine OPTI F100 TC CNC: Amazon.de: Baumarkt kostet ?

Ansosnten sind alle Sachen realtiv sinnlos .


----------



## Rakyr (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die skurrilsten Amazon-Produkte und schräge Kundenrezensionen: Zensurbrille oder Luxuswerkzeug für 25.500 Euro gefällig? [Anzeige]*

Auf amazon.com gibts ein T Shirt mit Wolf-Motiv, mit verdammten über 2000 Bewertungen (die meisten sind auch ziemlich fantasievoll): Amazon.com: The Mountain Three Wolf Moon Short Sleeve Tee: Clothing


----------



## Opossum (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die skurrilsten Amazon-Produkte und schräge Kundenrezensionen: Zensurbrille oder Luxuswerkzeug für 25.500 Euro gefällig? [Anzeige]*

Auch nicht schlecht:
Uranerz auf Amazon.com
Amazon.com: Uranium Ore: Industrial & Scientific


----------



## einrudelgurken (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die skurrilsten Amazon-Produkte und schräge Kundenrezensionen: Zensurbrille oder Luxuswerkzeug für 25.500 Euro gefällig? [Anzeige]*

Das ist echt ne geile Rezension:
*4. Platz: **Paul Picot Herrenmodelle Atelier La Rattrapante Uhr*


> "Da unser Neffe dieses Jahr die erste Klasse der Grundschule in Kreuzberg  besucht, wollten wir ihm ein kleine, günstige Uhr schenken. Wichtig war  es für uns, dass er die Uhrzeit leicht ablesen kann. Ab und zu hole ich  Ihn mit meinem Maybach 57 oder meine Frau mit Ihrem Bugatti Veyron im  Kino oder vom Freibad ab, und da ist es sehr wichtig, dass er pünktlich  ist.
> 
> Nun, alternativ wollten wir die Kaufsumme einer wohltätigen  Organisation spenden und ihm eine Casio kaufen. Aber dies haben wir  selbstverständlich nicht gemacht.
> 
> ...



Ich hätte nie gedacht, was man alles bei amazon kaufen kann, oder ist das alles nur fake?


----------



## Abductee (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die skurrilsten Amazon-Produkte und schräge Kundenrezensionen: Zensurbrille oder Luxuswerkzeug für 25.500 Euro gefällig? [Anzeige]*

Wenger Schweizer Offiziersmesser Giant Messer, mit Schatulle: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
göttlich.


----------



## derP4computer (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die skurrilsten Amazon-Produkte und schräge Kundenrezensionen: Zensurbrille oder Luxuswerkzeug für 25.500 Euro gefällig? [Anzeige]*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich was ander Versand der CNC-Fräsmaschine OPTI F100 TC CNC: Amazon.de: Baumarkt kostet ?
> 
> Ansosnten sind alle Sachen realtiv sinnlos .


 *EUR 52.800,00* + kostenlose Lieferung.
Auf Lager.  Verkauft von *Maschinenhandel Meyer GmbH & Co. KG

*Damit kann man sich die geilste WaKü und oder das beste Gehäuse einfach selber bauen. 

Die Siemens-Steuerung der 800 Serie ist genial einfach.


----------



## Da_Obst (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die skurrilsten Amazon-Produkte und schräge Kundenrezensionen: Zensurbrille oder Luxuswerkzeug für 25.500 Euro gefällig? [Anzeige]*



> *8. Platz: **4x FARBAX - Toner für HP Q2681A** (Preis: 999.999 Euro)*



Oha, da ist's mit wem angesichts der anderen Preise wohl durchgegangen


----------



## turbosnake (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die skurrilsten Amazon-Produkte und schräge Kundenrezensionen: Zensurbrille oder Luxuswerkzeug für 25.500 Euro gefällig? [Anzeige]*

Geht noch einen Euro teurer:Amazon.de: Neu und gebraucht: 4x FARBAX - Toner für HP Q2681A (6000 Seiten) - Kompatibel HP ColorLaserJet 3700, N, TN, DN, DTN, BLAU, CYAN

Ich finde die 5€ Versand eine Frechheit.


----------



## derP4computer (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die skurrilsten Amazon-Produkte und schräge Kundenrezensionen: Zensurbrille oder Luxuswerkzeug für 25.500 Euro gefällig? [Anzeige]*



> Oha, da ist's mit wem angesichts der anderen Preise wohl durchgegangen


Aber 97% zufriedene Kunden. 


> Ich finde die 5€ Versand eine Frechheit.


 Ist für den Azubi, der zur Auslieferung zur Post muß.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die skurrilsten Amazon-Produkte und schräge Kundenrezensionen: Zensurbrille oder Luxuswerkzeug für 25.500 Euro gefällig? [Anzeige]*

Sind dafür nicht die Praktikanten da?
Im Tiefschnee Pakete zur Post tragen.


----------



## derP4computer (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die skurrilsten Amazon-Produkte und schräge Kundenrezensionen: Zensurbrille oder Luxuswerkzeug für 25.500 Euro gefällig? [Anzeige]*



> Sind dafür nicht die Praktikanten da?
> Im Tiefschnee Pakete zur Post tragen.


Nein, die tragen die kostenlose Lieferung zur Post.


----------



## locojens (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die skurrilsten Amazon-Produkte und schräge Kundenrezensionen: Zensurbrille oder Luxuswerkzeug für 25.500 Euro gefällig? [Anzeige]*

Entschuldigt mir das bitte: Aber auch beim 2. mal lesen des Artikels, welchen es schon im Oktober gab, ist es nicht witziger geworden!


----------



## RealGerry (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die skurrilsten Amazon-Produkte und schräge Kundenrezensionen: Zensurbrille oder Luxuswerkzeug für 25.500 Euro gefällig? [Anzeige]*

Ich habe noch einen preiswerten Wecker gefunden....


----------



## chucks4ever (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die skurrilsten Amazon-Produkte und schräge Kundenrezensionen: Zensurbrille oder Luxuswerkzeug für 25.500 Euro gefällig? [Anzeige]*

Es gibt übrigens auch gebrauchte Klobrillen bei Amazon zu kaufen


----------



## jochen123 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die skurrilsten Amazon-Produkte und schräge Kundenrezensionen: Zensurbrille oder Luxuswerkzeug für 25.500 Euro gefällig? [Anzeige]*

Minecraft Spitzhacke aus hartem Schaumstoff (Replika): Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Mettsemmel (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die skurrilsten Amazon-Produkte und schräge Kundenrezensionen: Zensurbrille oder Luxuswerkzeug für 25.500 Euro gefällig? [Anzeige]*

CPU-Kühler ARCTIC COOLING Alpine 11 für Intel S1156: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Hab noch nie 'nen CPU Kühler mit solch innovativem Design gesehen 

//EDIT: Schade, jetzt haben sie's geändert =(


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die skurrilsten Amazon-Produkte und schräge Kundenrezensionen: Zensurbrille oder Luxuswerkzeug für 25.500 Euro gefällig? [Anzeige]*



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> CPU-Kühler ARCTIC COOLING Alpine 11 für Intel S1156: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> Hab noch nie 'nen CPU Kühler mit solch innovativem Design gesehen



Wie geil ist das den bitteschön?!  da braucht man aber echt n großes Case für die Einbauhöhe^^


----------

